

Giving Up for Effectiveness - ph0rque
http://adam.blog.heroku.com/past/2008/10/30/giving_up/

======
alexandros
I understand this cruel look at productivity, but I see my projects as labour
of love and make an emotional investment in them. I enjoy making them work
just right and spending that little extra time to be attentive to detail. I am
not sure if such an approach would work for my personality.

------
lief79
I know I need to be more efficient on when I give up on something, even if
it's just for the night.

Maybe it's due to a shifted schedule and sleep deprivation, but I seem to be
having a lot of these this week, where things are a lot clearer the following
morning.

------
YuriNiyazov
Should this apply to human relationships as well?

------
mapleoin
so heroku isn't dead?

